# [mini-howto] configuration rapide et utile de mldonkey

## kwenspc

Configuration de mldonkey

(je précise que ce howto est pour utilisation en mode console de mldonkey,

bien que ça soit valable pour une utilisation graphique)

Installation

Tout d'abord emergeons la toute dernière version 

```
 echo "net-p2p/mldonkey ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords 
```

Configuration

Là ça se corse, mldonkey est un programme peu et mal documenté. (enfin on trouve de la doc mais faut bien chercher!)

pour gentoo il y a un fichier "mldonkey" dans /etc/conf.d

laissez le : il ne sert à rien. (sa configuration n'a aucune influence sur mldonkey... Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais c'est comme ça)

Un utilisateur p2p a été crée ainsi que son home directory : /home/p2p

Premier lancement :

```
 /etc/init.d/mldonkey start 
```

puis stoppé le 

```
 /etc/init.d/mldonkey stop 
```

LE fichier à configurer se est : /home/p2p/mldonkey/downloads.ini

Configurez le lorsque mldonkey est stoppé.

Préférrez lancer mldonkey avec l'utilisateur p2p créé plutôt qu'un autre.

l'option suivante permet ceci:

```
 run_as_user = "p2p" 
```

Maintenant on va faire en sorte de pouvoir accéder à mldonkey par le web :

changez :

```

 allowed_ips = [

  "127.0.0.1";

 ]

  
```

par:

```

 allowed_ips = [

  "127.0.0.1";

  "255.255.255.255";

 ]

```

Maintenant on va faire en sorte que cet accès soit restreint :

relancez mldonkey : 

```
 /etc/init.d/mldonkey start 
```

Pour cela utilisez le client telnet de votre chois (telnet-bsd par exemple) :

```
 

$ telnet 127.0.0.1 4000

Trying 127.0.0.1...

Connected to 127.0.0.1.

Escape character is '^]'.

Welcome to MLDonkey 2.7.0

Welcome on mldonkey command-line

Use ? for help

MLdonkey command-line:

> 

 

 
```

 loggez vous en tant qu'utilisateur "admin" (il existe par défaut et sans mot de passe) et attribuons lui un mot de passe

```

 MLdonkey command-line:

 > auth admin

 

> auth admin

Full access enabled

MLdonkey command-line:

> add_user admin votr_mdp

Password changed

MLdonkey command-line:

> quit

Connection closed by foreign host

 
```

Voilà. Maintenant dans un navigateur tappez l'url : http://ip_de_votre_machine_avec_mldonkey:4080/

et là une fenêtre ogin/mot de passe arrive. Entrez les informations (admin votre_mdp) et c'est bon.

À partir de là vous avez accès à la configuration de mldonkey tout autant qu'aux fonctions de téléchargement p2p.

Conclusion

Après cela, je vous conseillerais de bloquer le port 4000 pour toute ip sauf pour 127.0.0.1 sur la machine 

lancant mldonkey.

Snon j'espère que ça en convraincra plus d'un de passer sous mldonkey.  :Wink:  (mldonkey est sans aucun doute le client p2p le plus complet et il ne consomme presque rien en ressource!)

Si il y a des erreurs faite le moi savoir. Si vous avez des idées d'ajout, ce topic est fait pour ça.

----------

## fb99

sympas, voilà la pierre qu'il me manquait peut-être faudra que je reteste,

Mldonkey est génial et très complet super rapide et très flexible, cependant je ne sais pas si c toujours le cas mais il rapportait mal les ratio en ce qui concerne le réseau bittorrent, ce qui ma pourri de chez pourri mon ratio.

Donc je me demandais si tu en savais plus, rien à signaler dans le Changelog et compagnie, d'après ton expérience.

merci d'avance   :Wink:   et de me côté, je redonnerai un feed-back que j'aurai resté tout ça dès que j'aurai un peu de temps.

----------

## kwenspc

Je suis au cuorant de rien pour le bittorent désolé  :Neutral: 

je ne l'ai utilisé qu'une fois avec mldonkey donc on peu pas dire que j'en ai une grande experience. 

(mais je vais m'y mettre et on verra ce que ça donne)

Enfin dans tout les cas, si tu l'as testé il y a un certain temps je te conseillerais de réassayer maintenant. Les developpeurs s'activent pas mal dessus donc il ya peut-être des chances pour que ton problème ait été résolu depuis.

----------

## Zaos Kahan

 *Quote:*   

> MLdonkey command-line:
> 
>  > auth admin 

 

J'ai bloqué pendant un certain temps ici, il me retournait bad password... 

En désespor de cause j'ai  (apres avoir mater le fichier users.ini)

```
> auth admin ""
```

et c passé, comme quoi de simple guimet qui manquent  :Surprised: 

----------

## yesi

yo!

je l'utilise en lançant dans un terminal "mlnet" et le gui avec firefox...

mais je n'ai jamais réussi à avoir le highid avec mes lignes d'iptables, même en désactivant le firewall...

je suis donc revenu avec bittorrent, mon compagnon depuis toujours... :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

@Zaos Kahan: tiens plutôt bizarre, quelle version utilises tu? (faudra que je note ça)

@yesi: j'utilises trés peu bittorent (pas du tout?). je savais pas qu'il y avait un système de highid comme dans edonkey.

----------

## Zaos Kahan

>kwenspc: Je me sers de la derniere version de telnet-bsd disponible dans portage qui est actuelement la 1.2

>yesi: Tu le trouve ou ton high id sur mldonkey? j'ai un peu fait le tour des menu de l'interface web sans le trouver et pas de man de disponible  :Confused:  Car il y a des chances que je soit en low-id avec mon DL au raz des paquerettes (a part l'iso de gentoo dl a 30 kb/s de moyenne)... Et pas moyen d'arriver à configurer se routeur qui veut rien laisser entrer  :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Zaos Kahan wrote:*   

> >kwenspc: Je me sers de la derniere version de telnet-bsd disponible dans portage qui est actuelement la 1.2
> 
> 

 

Ce serait plutôt la version de mldonkey qu'il me faudrait  :Wink: 

Enfin je vérifierais tout ça la semaine prochaine. Ça m'étonne assez ces guillemets car lorsque moi je me connecte sur mon serveur mldonkey je doit tapper auth admin le_pass (sans guillemets).

----------

## Zaos Kahan

 *Quote:*   

> Ce serait plutôt la version de mldonkey qu'il me faudrait  

 

En plus j'ai hésité entre donné la version de mldonkey et telnet..j'aurais dut mettre les 2  :Laughing: 

Pour mldonkey c'est la derniere en date, la 2.6.4-r2

Je ne peut dire n'ayant pas eu de plus ancienne version, je me suis basé sur la derniere ligne du fichier users.ini qui est 

 *Quote:*   

>  users = [
> 
>   (admin, "unesuitedelettreetdechiffre");]
> 
> 

 

J'ai vu des "" donc j'en ai mis dans telnet :/

----------

## kwenspc

Ah oki, bon c'est normal alors, perso j'ai utilisé la version dite "instable" (mais qui marche trés bien)

D'ailleurs c'est dit dans mon mini-howto   :Wink: 

----------

## Zaos Kahan

C'est exact, mais maintenant les frileux des versions dites "instable" qui tourne en stable savent qu'en rajoutant des "" ont arrive au meme résultat  :Smile: 

PS: c'est ce qui est défois (souvent?) un peu chiant ces petits détails qui changent selon la version et rendent les howto parfois dure maintenir à jour...

----------

## yesi

du côté des serveurs vous trouverez si c'est lowid ou high id

ou alors vous tapez dans la commande id

et en fonction du résultat (ip), si ça se termine pardes zéros alors c'est low id...

----------

## Zaos Kahan

Ah ouais exact, j'etais pourtant passé par cet onglet serveurs sans le voir la derniere fois... J'etais bien en low mais maintenant je suis en high en ayant finalement reussi à comprendre le reglage de mon routeur...

----------

## Atlas95

Bonjour,

je ovudiras savoir comment l'on regle les port si on n'arrive pas a acceder a l'interface web...

puis meme j'ai pas envie de le faire par l'interface web lol

Merci d'avance

----------

